# VBA "Auto Quick Info" AKA Intellisense



## kriswork (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm using MS Access 2003 VBA and also Excel2003.
"Auto Quick Info" works fine for MS Access, but is there an option for it to help out with other office apps that I'm working with from MS Access.
All my code is called from MS Access, but I'm doing alot of work with Excel (from MS Access) and "Auto Quick Info" does not help me with Excel objects when writing code in MS Access.
If I load Excel and then load another copy of VBA from there I can then get the parameters etc to appear but it is a bit of a pain to do it that way.

Thanks

Kristian


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you using late binding or early binding when accessing the other applications?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

It would also be helpful to post some of your sample code if possible.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## kriswork (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
The 'auto quick info' seems to work out what to suggest from what you have dimmed the variable as.
This works fine for most things unless you dim a variable as type 'Object' from which the 'auto quick info' can't make any suggestions.
I've been working from someone elses code who had dimmed all the variables for use with Excel as just 'object' rather than using 'workbook' or 'worksheet' - I'll swap all the dims over and see what happens.

Thanks

Kris


----------



## kriswork (Oct 26, 2009)

Having thought a bit more, I guess dimming something as an 'object' counts as late binding


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Your last statement is correct. If you set reference to the appropriate VBA library (early binding) the intellisense will be available in the VB editor. The only downside to early binding is that the object library that you have set reference to may not be available on the user's computer if they have an earlier version of the application installed on their PC.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

